# New Mouse has a swollen stomach



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi. Today I purchased my fire pair of mice from a local feed store that had to specially ordered them for me. And so far I've run into two problems. I requested two does and they were already in the carrier when I picked them up so I didn't get to see them or else I wouldn't have taken one of them. They are both bucks for one :roll: And I mean very obviously bucks. How they missed the testicles that are hanging when they walk is beyond me. That I can handle. They are 5 weeks old (supposedly) so I've got them together and I'm going to buy another tank this weekend that's if the sickly one makes it. and one of them I've named Lee is about 2/3rds the size of his brother Michael

They are both skinny as it when I pet them I can feel bones but Michael was pigging out in the food dish. (I'm feeding a mix of Oxbow Healthy Handfuls and FM Brown's Tropical harvest.) So I'm not super worried about him.

Lee though is thinner and he honestly looks pregnant. He's got a huge bulging belly and has a pear shape. He's defiantly male I can see them hanging very easily. So its not baby weight. He's been sitting in a corner with his eyes half-closed and he looks scruffy. Michael made a nest around him and keeps grooming him gently and curling into him.

They won't let me touch them yet so I can't really see if his belly is hard or anything. Honestly it sorta reminds me of worms in kittens.

Some info on their environment in case that helps. I'm a newbie to mice so I don't know if it will.

They are in a ten gallon tank. Alfalfa pellet bedding with a bunch of tissues, toilet paper, and paper towel. They have a hamster sized plastic igloo. An 8 inch mesh wheel. 3 toilet paper rolls and a small box.

Any suggestions? All my nearby vets refuse to treat small animals. I already know after I had a sick gerbil on my hand and my horse vet managed to get me antibiotics for him and I'm going to run Lee by his office to see if he can help but he treats equines not rodents so I doubt he will be able to help but he's all I got to try.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

Pet stores/Feed stores are notorious for selling sick, pregnant and mis-sexed animals. 
The fact he's acting lethargic and has a bulging stomach sounds worrying, he could have bloat, a tumor, a parasite, an intestinal blockage.. Only a vet will be able to properly diagnose it. If you post your City and State, someone might be able to lead you in the direction of a good exotics vet.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm in Inverness Florida.

I saw him drinking some water and I was able to touch his belly a bit. It doesn't seem very hard maybe a touch more. He's pooping and it looks normal.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

Demonic Hope said:


> I'm in Inverness Florida.
> 
> I saw him drinking some water and I was able to touch his belly a bit. It doesn't seem very hard maybe a touch more. He's pooping and it looks normal.


The fact his drinking and producing feces is a good sign, it means there is still food passing through his system. But regardless, he needs medical attention. 
I looked on a number of small animal vet databases, the closest vet I could find is located all the way in New Port Richie. 
I would call up your local vet and ask them to suggest a vet that treats small animals, that's how I found my current vet.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Nice to see another FL person  I'd put money on it being parasites with possible mites.

This looks promising & not to far away:

http://www.suncoastanimalclinic.com/OurTeam.aspx

Here's another larger vet in Ocala:

http://www.bestocalavet.com/

This is an older list of reptile vets, but many reptile vets do overall exotics including mice. Might see if any towns jump out at you as being close by:

http://www.herpvetconnection.com/florida.shtml


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. I'll make some calls in the morning.

He seems to be perking up. I got him to eat a little blueberry and he is currently running on his wheel. He even climbed on my hand to get his blueberry! Fingers crossed he stays healthy until I can get him to the vet.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Aw, hope your little man does alright.


----------

